# 750g cont..



## Stick

I'll start out with a couple of pics of the fish in transit. After seeing these fish out of water I'm going to have to re-evaluate the size of my fish on my sig. I put two of my smaller fish, my cariba I thought was about 10 1'2" and my piraya that I thought was about 10" in a five gal bucket together. The pail measures 11 1/2" inside to inside. The cariba was touching both sides and his tail was curled and he spent most of his time in the middle of the pail. My biggest cariba and biggest tern have to over 13" now. These pics don't neerly do justice to the size of these fish when they are out of water.

Heres a pic of my smallest cariba that I thought was 10 1'2" and my piraya that I thought was only 10"










Here's my tern that has to go over 13" with my piraray thats about the same size as the other one that I thought was 10" This tern is amazing. This comming May I will have had him for 2 years. I got him from George when he was the size of a dime TWO years ago.










These are my 2 biggest cariba next to my almost 13" pleco


----------



## Stick

And here's a few of the stocked tank. It's still a little cloudy and The decor is only temp till I can get some huge pieces of driftwood. Better pics are to come in the future. Trust me on that one. I'm not going anywhere for a looooooong time.


----------



## Bobby_0147

Nice looking cant wait to see it done.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

wow man


----------



## Serygo

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE holdon I need to take a breath EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
ok there
That is BADDASS!!!!!
I am in awe... Holdon I need to take a moment and just look at the pictures and study them.















Now I am getting really jelous!!!!!


----------



## Fresh




----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh: the 750 gallons make those monsters look small

also do you happen to have a profile shot of that big tern


----------



## Stick

I just took some pics and I think I have at least one good one of the big tern. I'll try to put those up tommorrow.
The water still hasn't stabalized so they really haven't been fighting for dominance just yet. That hasn't stopped them from eating. They've pretty much eating a little of something every day. I only give them a little at a time so they don't waste anything but it's still a pretty good show. They all come right up pretty much as soon as I drop the food in the water. They have never done that before. Some of these fish came from tanks where you couldn't go near the tank without them freeking out and wrecking something. They feel very comfortable with all this room to retreat. The key to this tank is that it's four feet deep. If I walk up to the front they can comfortably swim to the back and get away if they want to. The same go's for when they have their fights. P's are to lazy to chase all that ways. They give up pretty quick. Thats it for tonight. I just have to give a quick breifing. I should be back tomorrow night. The only problem here right now is that the computer is upstairs and the tank is in the basement. I spend most of my time in the basement til I can get a computer down there. Then I might just live down there.


----------



## NegativeCamber

wow, that tank is f*cking awesome!!!







What are the dimensions of it? Did you personally make it? How thick is the acrylic?


----------



## 33truballa33

u my friend are a lucky man and i envy u


----------



## 130tank

Those are some super radical pics dude!!!!


----------



## Stugge

Now thats cool









Dont forget the background


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Damn you have a tank that most of us could only dream to own one day.


----------



## jan

Wow...this makes me just speechless
























Btw: Can't wait to see the feeding vid.


----------



## LOON

They are HUGE P's. Very nice and well done.


----------



## dutchfrompredator

i'm really glad this is all working out for you after the little setbacks you've encountered along the way. the tank will be simply world class when finished. i think the pygos already are.


----------



## acidWarp

Seriously awesome








I love that skeleton in the tank too, lol!


----------



## jackburton

wow amazing but make sure you make it look amazing to a tank that size should look like the amazon lol good job m8


----------



## remyo

very nice tank men














awesome fish you got there look,s frikin insane


----------



## killerbee

That tank make them monster seem little.







Definately set it up to look like the amazon, i would







not that i am not already. Congrats on your new setup in your new house.


----------



## waspride

You have a tank that i think will make almost everyone on this site jealous. Congrats, great looking fish


----------



## janus

I`m just speechless!

Can`t wait till it`s ready.


----------



## JAC

Sweet tank man, I can't wait until you finish setting it all up.


----------



## shoe997bed263

wow. i dont




























even know what to say. it is just so amazing. we need more pics


----------



## SLANTED

That is going to be the best shoal on pfury. A 21 pygo shoal in a 750 gal tank. Just mind boggling.

Can't wait for the new pics to come.


----------



## marco

*reaches out and touches screan*


----------



## DonH

Awesome tank... In my experience, I think that your choice of gravel will be a problem in the future once your tank becomes established. I have used black Mexican river pebbles of a similar grade (maybe slightly larger) in my rhom tank and was amazed at the amount of detritus that can be trapped deep in the gravel bed. A gravel cleaner will not do any good in this case and I decided to remove the pebbles (even though it looked REALLY nice).

Please keep us updated on how it's coming along.


----------



## Stick

Thanks a lot guys. I will be going for the natural look in this tank but for now I just wanted to put some structure in there so they would feel at ease. It's definately a work in progress but it feels good to finally get the fish all together. I plan on plumbing the faucet above the tank this week yet and hopefully I can start finishing the basement within the next couple weeks so The tank will be set in the wall. Then I will put my backing on the tank and my lights behind the glass block. As for the 2" stone DonH, I chose that on purpose simply for the fact that it will allow the debris to pass through. I have a home made modified undergravel filtration system set up with 6 wholes drilled in the bottom of the tank so when the debris passes through to the bottom, I can dump it out into m y floor drain with the turn of a couple of valves. I gotta eat but I'll try to get some more pics up of the fish later.


----------



## piranhas in farmdale

that is one PHAT ASS tank!!!


----------



## Genin

Nice Stick. That is a sight to see. Those are some badass fish and a huge ass tank.


----------



## rbp 4 135

wow


----------



## Stick

Here's some more pics of some of the fish.
Check out the size of this pleco. Ive had him with p's since sept of 2000.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/1133DSC000151-med.JPG[/img

My 3 pirayas and a little red.

[img]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/1133DSC00018-med.JPG

My biggest tern and my smaller cariba.


----------



## rchan11

Your tank is HUGE...hate to vacuum your tank.


----------



## Stick

And a few more.

An attempt at feeding pics but the camera filled up before they actually ate.


----------



## Malice

yo, this is insane.... how many filters do u got running on this bad boy? how did u get this thing into your house???? that would be some heavy sh*t.. something for a crane... HOW do you do waterchanges.. im asking alot of questions.,.. 25% waterchange is ALOT of water on a 750..?? thats alot of water declorinator as well!!?? what do u feed these monsters of urs.. and last but least if u dont mind me asking... HOW much did this badd ass sh*t cost approx so i can start saving now!!!?? the wedding ring can wait for the lady!!!!!

U R THE MAN!!!


----------



## Davo

Great. I hope you do it up with natural plant and the whole amazonian look. That would be the ultimate

Keep the pics coming mate...

Everybody wants to see this one!!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt

Holy sh*t that is a awesome tank.


----------



## Sheppard

P U R E I N S A N I T Y ! !

you are the man!


----------



## MR HARLEY

THats Insane


----------



## Ries

beautiful







i love it


----------



## b_ack51

Jesus christ that tank is awesome.


----------



## 351winsor

wow.Thats f*cking nice.You must be happy.


----------



## keeper-of-fish

very nice that is awesome


----------



## als

Stick said:


> And here's a few of the stocked tank. It's still a little cloudy and The decor is only temp till I can get some huge pieces of driftwood. Better pics are to come in the future. Trust me on that one. I'm not going anywhere for a looooooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850238[/snapback]​


Where do you live? That last pic has ORBS in it!!!


----------



## Stick

Malice said:


> yo, this is insane.... how many filters do u got running on this bad boy? how did u get this thing into your house???? that would be some heavy sh*t.. something for a crane... HOW do you do waterchanges.. im asking alot of questions.,.. 25% waterchange is ALOT of water on a 750..?? thats alot of water declorinator as well!!?? what do u feed these monsters of urs.. and last but least if u dont mind me asking... HOW much did this badd ass sh*t cost approx so i can start saving now!!!?? the wedding ring can wait for the lady!!!!!
> U R THE MAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]851816[/snapback]​


I have 5 bigass powerheads for an undergravel and 2 canisters on there right now.

I had them pour my basement before they started the rough carpentry so the carpenters lowered it into the basement with their lift truck with a boom. It stayed packaged in the basement during the whole construction phase( Aug-Jan), trust me the anticipation of opening my present was killing me. I actually got the tank in early May if I remember right, so I had this thing for 9 months before I could finally open it and see what it looked like.

It weighs 750lbs empty. It weighs about 7,000 lbs full of water, sand and stone.

My water changes are simple and efficient. I drain about 25gs a day. I had 6 holes drilled in the bottom of the tank. I ran pvc from each of those holes right to my floor drain. All I have to do to drain the water is open 2 valves. Hopefully by the end of this week I will have my faucet plumbed in above the tank so I will never have to run a hose again. Turn a couple of knobs and empty and fill at the same time. I plan to run a drip system once I have that faucet in.

All that I have ever fed my p's in the 18 years that I have owned them is fish. I have a freezer right next to the tank that I'm keeping stocked with fish. I love to go fishing and every time I go my buddies and I pretty much keep everything that we catch and I take them home and bag them up into meal size portions. I bought food for my p's once last year and that was in late fall during bow hunting and doing things on the house like painting. I never buy food for my p's. When I clean a deer I always package up the scraps that I don't want and feed that to my p's too. I shot a buck a couple of years ago with my bow. I didn't kow how good I hit him so we let him sit overnight. After a long track we finally found him at about noon the next day. The only problem was that it was 70 degrees out that night and it was a gut shot. I took the chance that it would be alright and cut him up. It tasted like sh*t so I fed that whole 160lb deer to my fish. Their diet consists of veni about once a week and fish the rest of the week.

The tank itself cost about $3700. with the rock, sand, stand, and filtration it probably comes out to about $4,500. I put it on a "no interest for a year" credit card.I'm paying $375 a month and it's paid for in a year. Well worth a lifetime of entertainment. I'm not rich by NO means. I'll tell you what I did. I only make about $37,000 a year. I have 10% of every check put directly into my savings account. You never miss that money that you never see. In one year I saved enough to by this tank. I know a lot of people have more important things to spend their money on right now and I definately understand that. The thing is that I have been dreaming about his fish tank for 18 yrs now, when I bought my first piranhas. This was my only chance to do it for me because we were building this house and a tank this size must go in the basement. The only way your gonna get something this heavy and awkward in the basement is with a fork lift of some kind. Other than the tank being built inside my house, the tank had to be in my house before it was built. We had 10 guys to lift it onto the tank and that was way overkill. We definately could have done it with less but I didn't wan't to take any chances.That however was just lifting it off the ground and placeing it on the stand. Getting it down the stairs would have been a different story. In otherwords, I had a great opportunity to obtain a dream of mine for a long time, and I took it.

als... I live in Wisconsin, about about 40 miles north of Milwaukee and your REALLY freekin me out with that ORBS sh*t. I've already had a bunch of strange sh*t happen to me down by the tank and I'm a pretty sound-minded person. This is a brand new house.... I can't have ghosts. Not by my new tank. That's a whole new topic. I think I've gone on long enough.









Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gordeez




----------



## Reddevill

SWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETT!!!!

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## 33truballa33

damn nice good planning on the financing too


----------



## als

Sorry Stick, no harm intended I just found that pic very strange... best of luck with your tank!!

als


----------



## Death in #'s

ive been waiting for the updated pics of this tank.and i was dissapionted


----------



## Stick

None taken als. It just really freaked me out when you said that about the ORBS because a lot of freaky sh*t has been going on in this house, especially in the basement. We talk about it all the time. Our neighbors have even been here when sh*t has happened. Then when you said that out of the blue about the ORBS it really made me wonder. I watch a lot of shows on that stuff and I believe in it, but I have a pretty strong grasp on reality to not fly off the handle. I satisfy myself with a logical explanation for every occurrence but when you pulled that out of the blue it really made me wonder. How could I have a ghost in a brand new house?


----------



## Fido

awesome, very awesome. I am jealous.


----------



## Stugge

Nice can I have it?


----------



## baz




----------



## traumatic

Stick said:


> How could I have a ghost in a brand new house?
> [snapback]854747[/snapback]​


ARRRRRR, it's the ghost of me maytey layin in his watery coffin w/ some big as pygos.
















Ha ha, Awesome setup, and great story about getting your tank you always wanted. Your fish are HUUUUUGE.


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Stick said:


> How could I have a ghost in a brand new house?
> [snapback]854747[/snapback]​


Two ideas:
1. That skeleton in your tank is actually real!
2. Your house was built on an ancient indian burial ground or battlefield!

Nice tank!


----------



## sasquach

there very big fish, theres a lot of them too


----------



## cErx2Oo3

thats fuc king nice


----------



## stingray

Never seen a tank like this in somebodys home , this is amazing
















Great wonderful work Stick
















Keep update whit pics man , everybody like this


----------



## thePACK

nice fish..great tank..congrads on the setup.updated pictures will be needed daily..


----------



## Stick

Thanks again guys. There will be tons of pics taken. I don't want you guys to get bored with the pics so I'll try to keep my postings to only the good and new progression pics. The tank is finally starting to clear up so When my batteries are charged for my camera I'll see if I can get some good ones up. Maybe later tonight depending on how late it gets when they're charged.


----------



## x-drugy

We want pics stick! Come on, I am bored here at work. I need some good piranha pictures to look at. Keep out the orbs this time you freak.


----------



## BigChuckP

ORBS? Where?

The picture of your 2 caribas and single pleco in that bucket, the two caribas look like they are in bad shape lying on their side like that. Is that normal when they are transported?

Tank looks very nice!


----------



## Stick

BigChuckP said:


> ORBS? Where?
> 
> The picture of your 2 caribas and single pleco in that bucket, the two caribas look like they are in bad shape lying on their side like that. Is that normal when they are transported?
> 
> Tank looks very nice!
> [snapback]859151[/snapback]​


We just opened the lid and they just got done freeking out. If you look close you can see all the water on the concrete. It is pretty normal for them to act un-natural during a move. I only moved about 3 minutes away this time so I wasn't too worried about it. I've moved my p's as far as an hour and a half away in five gallon pails before so I wasn't too concerned about this move. A lot of times when you move them they end up on their sides from stress but spring right back up when you introduce them into the tank. I must have moved my p's 20 times in my 18 yrs of owning them and I can't ever remember losing a fish in transport. So I guess to answer your question..... yea it's normal for them to act unnatural when transporting them.


----------



## x-drugy

Stick you lazy ass! Post some pics dammit!


----------



## Fido

How do you gravel vac that thing? LOL!


----------



## killerbee

bored with your pics NEVER!!!!!!!!!!i'm pretty sure i speak on behalf of the whole board.


----------



## Brendan




----------

